# A trip to the vet



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So I decided to take my baby into the vets. There was no pressing need. Just wanted to make sure my tiel is healthy. I found an avian vet nearby and he was VERY thourough and informative. Here is what I found out.

My suspicions that something wasn't quite right with her grip turns out to be right on the money. The vet says that her left leg is a little deformed, possibly from splaying. The right leg isn't as strong as it should be, but he said time is the best thing for that. He did a blood smear (and a few other tests whose names I can't remember). Baby's red blood count was a little low and he recommended adding vitamins to her food. Oh... and he thinks my bird is male. I'm going to wait on my DNA sexing before I believe him. 

So.... I have a bird with a disability. No big deal to me. I just want to make sure I do what's best for my bird. She can't climb and I've never seen her turn around on her perch. I have her perches as low as I can put them and she can easily get to her food. I've put toys where she can reach and added balls to the floor of the cage that she likes to play with. Anyone else got recommendations that I can do with my bird? I want to make sure I do what's best for her. Thanks for reading my short novel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have a bird shelf for the cage I heard the are good for birds that have disabilities http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+11295+12438&pcatid=12438 And some ladders might help as well.Thats good that you took her to the vet. I hope the test come back ok. I would of brought the dna test to the vet and had him help you do it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it's great that you took her in. Your inuition seems to always be right as a "parent" so it's good that you followed it and took her? in. It sounds like you're doing everything for her at this point-just make sure she's eating her veggies.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that you took her/him  to the vet I always find first instincts are always right you felt something was not quite right and now you know whats wrong and have a better understanding of how to make your baby more comfortable, I have a quaker with a disability his feet where chewed in the nest box by his parents and he has no nails on any of his toes and most of his toes where chewed so some are just little stubbies we have made a few accomadations for him but for the most part he gets around ok, hopefully in time your baby will learn how to get around and work with what he has.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sure he/she will have a happy life now that you are aware of the possible limitations. I always think that if you really know and love your animals, then you just "know" when there is something not quite right. Well done for spotting the bad leg.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope you can help him/her now that you know the problem(s)  
Good Luck !


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

My poor baby. I don't think she liked the trip to the vet at all. When we got home I put her right in her cage and she slept the rest of the afternoon. When I woke up this morning she was on the bottom of the cage and had a bunch of poop on her bum. I cleaned her up, gave her a cuddle, and then had to go out for an appointment. When I came back she was still on her perch but was all puffed up and trembling. I've got her on my chest now and she is sleeping again. She isn't trembling anymore, but she still looks a bit puffed up.

Is this just stress related to yesterdays trip? When should I start to get really worried (if this doesn't go away)?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A trip, esspecially to the vet can be tiring even to an adult bird,less alone a little baby. I'd say she should be ok by tomorrow.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Aly. She seems to be perking up a bit now. She has had her nap on my chest and is now happily preening herself and my sweater. That was the first time I'd seen her that stressed out and it had me worried.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

that was like Garry when I took him to the vet to get his nails clipped. He barely ate (which is VERY unlike him) until the next day. Sounds like you're doing everything right, hope he/she gets better.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear she is perking up now


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad she is getting better


----------

